# FOR THE LOVE OF THE GAME A Poem



## coreduo

Hockey is a game that children always play

Up to ten thirty at night, in the hockey rink they stay

Shovings and headbutts, these things they can bear

Whenever they miss a goal, they must not swear

Hockey legends, they can all remember by name

They buy those expensive tickets for the love of the game

Whenever they lose a game, they sometimes weep

But I promise you next year, Habs shall make a sweep!


-Coreduo, hockey fan


----------



## Chiller

What a cool poem.  Nice one.  

But...I was glad to see the Habs won as many playoff games as our Leafs did this year.


----------



## coreduo

Chiller said:


> What a cool poem. Nice one.
> 
> But...I was glad to see the Habs won as many playoff games as our Leafs did this year.


 
Thank you, Chiller. I was born, Leafs but 'reared to be Habs'. My French-Quebecois mentors are all loaded. I benefit from some perks.


----------



## Chiller

coreduo said:


> Thank you, Chiller. I was born, Leafs but 'reared to be Habs'. My French-Quebecois mentors are all loaded. I benefit from some perks.


  I was born Leafs.  My Dad was a Leafs fan, but his brother used to live in Montreal.  ...there were some good fights back in the day.  (yeah, Im old)
  I was 5 when the Leafs won the cup last, and probably wont see that again till the next life.


----------



## coreduo

Chiller said:


> I was born Leafs. My Dad was a Leafs fan, but his brother used to live in Montreal. ...there were some good fights back in the day. (yeah, Im old)
> I was 5 when the Leafs won the cup last, and probably wont see that again till the next life.


 

The loveliest ladies in the world are from Montreal. Those were the  kind of perks I get from my French-Quebecois mentors. Sigh.....


----------



## Chiller

coreduo said:


> _The loveliest ladies in the world are from Montreal._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Checking the price of a train ticket....._
Click to expand...


----------



## coreduo

Chiller said:


> coreduo said:
> 
> 
> 
> _The loveliest ladies in the world are from Montreal._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Checking the price of a train ticket....._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My last affaiir was an undying one. Up to this point in time, I still can't erase from my mind. Fleeting moment! Well, I got to get paid for what I do for ________.
> 
> Another one was a lady bus driver whom I fancied becausee I saw her wearing a short skirt while driving. Images like that incite my imagination.
> 
> Two VIA trains leave for Montreal everyday with 8 hour intervals. Union Station, my friend, chill.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------

